# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Pharmacom Halo

## WizzyL

Any experience with this is it gtg? Or Dragon Pharma?

----------

